# Grass burrs and some extra time, best spray mixtures?



## Duffy (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I've found some great info here on the forum about pastora and round up to kill stickers. I have a hundred acres with about 1/2 of it in Tifton 85. We cut as much hay as we can for our cattle, it's rare we sell it because you never when it's going to dry up in south Texas. Since the drought last year there are a lot of sticker burrs. The front field around the house is about 13 acres of Tifton and that's what I want to concentrate / experiment on. Wife and I had our first baby Sunday night. We came home this evening and I'm on night shift so she can get some rest haha. I'm off of work for about a week to help my wife around the house. So what I'm thinking is even though it's only 13 acres I really don't need to be hooking up the spray rig and all that with the newborn. She knows I'm not going to sit on the couch all day but doesn't want me working either. But...my plan is I have a 15 gallon tank that I can throw in he back of my ranger and spot spray close to the house and be a minute or two away if she needs help. What's y'all's thoughts on how to mix pastora and round for spot applications? I have a 20oz bottle of pastora and generic roundup in the shop ready to go. The sand burrs have already headed out, but it's not wide spread just spots here and there. There is Tifton with the stickers, it's just really thin from last years dry weather.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

1) Congratulations on the new bundle of joy!!! 

2) Welcome to the forum.

I planted about 5 acres of Hermathia (Limpo grass) in a field that used to be an orange grove, and had more sandspurs than Hermathia come up. I had "Panoramic" recommended to me by the weed man from the local experiment station of the University of Fl. Not sure just how good it worked yet, but most of the sandspur grass is yellow along with a lot of the other weeds & grasses, except for the hermathia which is still green & growing. *Check the label to make sure your grass will tolerate it! *before you spray. Maybe somebody else has some experience with this one.

Oh yea, I couldn't find it local, I found it online here at what seemed to be a reasonable price.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Duffy said:


> Hey guys, I've found some great info here on the forum about pastora and round up to kill stickers. I have a hundred acres with about 1/2 of it in Tifton 85. We cut as much hay as we can for our cattle, it's rare we sell it because you never when it's going to dry up in south Texas. Since the drought last year there are a lot of sticker burrs. The front field around the house is about 13 acres of Tifton and that's what I want to concentrate / experiment on. Wife and I had our first baby Sunday night. We came home this evening and I'm on night shift so she can get some rest haha. I'm off of work for about a week to help my wife around the house. So what I'm thinking is even though it's only 13 acres I really don't need to be hooking up the spray rig and all that with the newborn. She knows I'm not going to sit on the couch all day but doesn't want me working either. But...my plan is I have a 15 gallon tank that I can throw in he back of my ranger and spot spray close to the house and be a minute or two away if she needs help. What's y'all's thoughts on how to mix pastora and round for spot applications? I have a 20oz bottle of pastora and generic roundup in the shop ready to go. The sand burrs have already headed out, but it's not wide spread just spots here and there. There is Tifton with the stickers, it's just really thin from last years dry weather.


Like ******* said.....welcome and congratulations!

I would just mix Pastora and adjuvant/surfactant, and spot spray....on the Pastora label there are directions for tank mixing for spot spraying, Pastora controls sandbur, no gly needed....
Ifn it ain't real bad, I would suggest a lil elbow grease and a shovel.....depends on the severity
Don't happen to have any MSMA do ya? (Not labeled for forage grass but very effective on burr)


----------

